# St Joseph's church..wigan



## Mikeymutt (Jul 13, 2016)

This was the first stop of our northern tour.we did not know what expect as we entered this building.it was raining hard as we made our way in.i was to be honest quite taken away by it.the decay and colours were lovely.it was in a bit of a state.with pigeon poo everywhere.the church first opened in 1878 at the cost of £6000 and built by messers,goldie and child of London.built to house 500 to 600 worshippers,it served as a Sunday school too.it finally shut its doors in 1995,it still retains its grade two listed status.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 14, 2016)

Nice church but dereliction has taken a hold.


----------



## krela (Jul 14, 2016)

Looking very sorry for itself, but some lovely natural decay there.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 14, 2016)

Stunning decay in such a beautiful place. 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing Mikey!


----------



## smiler (Jul 14, 2016)

Those stairs look a bit ropey Mikey, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Gramm (Jul 14, 2016)

In its days as a used church it was obviously beautiful , but in its present state it looks almost unholy , neglect over the last couple of decades , has done almost irreparable damage , most of the glazing looks intact too which is a bonus , great pics however.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 15, 2016)

Loving that set. Very atmospheric.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2016)

Superb images,amazing that the windows have survived.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 15, 2016)

That's a truly superb building and loving the decay in there. Cheers Mikey


----------



## Togitha (Jul 16, 2016)

Loved it, thanks for sharing


----------



## tazong (Jul 16, 2016)

Fantastic mate - your photos just get better if that is even possible.


----------

